

Beautiful, parallel haskell - yters
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/stm/beautiful.pdf

======
yters
Link found at Microsoft Research:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/stm/)

